
Flash All the Things LEDE 17.01.1 – First Service Release - tapper
https://lede-project.org/releases/17.01/notes-17.01.1
======
tapper
The LEDE Project (“Linux Embedded Development Environment”) is a Linux
operating system emerged from the OpenWrt project. It is a complete
replacement for the vendor-supplied firmware of a wide range of wireless
routers and non-network devices.

